# What other aspects of life has cubing helped you in...?



## unirox13 (Apr 13, 2011)

What's specifically helped me more than anything is one of the lessons that I learned from this forum and speedsolving, "Go slow, look ahead!". I've been able to take that little motto and apply it to quite a few things in life, but more than anything I use it while juggling and unicycling. For example, right now I'm working on juggling 5 clubs, by remembering to go slow and look ahead I'm able to better plan out my next throw and catch. I'm still no where near being a successful 5 club juggler, but using that little motto I'm able to see where I need to improve and to prevent myself from just aimlessly throwing clubs into the air. As for the unicycling, it kind of helps me in the same way, however it's more helpful when applied to tricks that I already know but haven't quite mastered. By remembering to slow down and look ahead 360 unispins (jump off the unicycle, spin the unicycle 360 degrees underneath you, land back on the pedals) have become a lot easier for me, It's helped me spot the pedals and slow the whole trick down so that it feels easier.

Now I ask you, where in your life has cubing helped you? Whether it be the same type of thing as I've described; taking a cubing motto or lesson and applying it elsewhere in life. Or perhaps cubing itself has helped you meet new people, and gain a better respect for puzzles and a more logical overall way of thinking. I'm sure if we all sit and think there are lot's of ways that the little multicolored cube has aided us in life.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2011)

Cubing led me to this forum which helped me with my debating skills.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dene said:


> Cubing led me to this forum which helped me with my trolling skills.


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Fixed that for you



Boooooo

Cubing has helped me by having people like me at my new school when they weren't very accepting.


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2011)

I now know how to get good at pretty much any other skill-based activity that involves practice...


----------



## clincr (Apr 13, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is that 'go slow and look ahead' relates to sightreading in piano.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I smell


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 13, 2011)

I now have cat like reflexes... I just threw a ball at my cat and it didn't move.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Friends, major time-killer, interest in bits of math, purpose.


----------



## JyH (Apr 13, 2011)

Better at memorizing things now, lol


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 13, 2011)

I would like to say studying but instead it has made me lower my dedication to it.


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 13, 2011)

Cubing is the best ice breaker. Before cubing, I was very introverted. But now, I am the " popular" one. Cubing has helped me grow into a social, friendly, and jovial human being. 

Earlier this year in Calculus, I ran into a little bump in the road. We were told to memorize over forty basic trig, derivative, and integrals. ANY HOOT, my grade went down to a C. So then, I thought, why don't I apply my fridrich method to calculus. So I learned in groups of similar " triggers". Needless to say, I have a solid A now. 

Cubing wise, I am slow. My progress has been very gradual in regards to speed ( It took me two years to break the minute barrier, and three to break the 20 second barrier). So, PATIENCE and PRACTICE are of the utmost of virtues. I've applied this to my studies, and though I do not have straight As ( darn you art and film studies) I've still been able to reach near the top of my class. You don't have to be smart to cube. But to cube makes you smart.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 13, 2011)

It just stops me from being bored...


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

Good hobby as a way of substituting videogames and nonstop reading.

Also, it's been great for making friends in ''hostile environments'', as my High School was and current class is.


----------



## timeless (Apr 14, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Cubing is the best ice breaker. Before cubing, I was very introverted. But now, I am the " popular" one. Cubing has helped me grow into a social, friendly, and jovial human being.
> 
> Earlier this year in Calculus, I ran into a little bump in the road. We were told to memorize over forty basic trig, derivative, and integrals. ANY HOOT, my grade went down to a C. So then, I thought, why don't I apply my fridrich method to calculus. So I learned in groups of similar " triggers". Needless to say, I have a solid A now.
> 
> Cubing wise, I am slow. My progress has been very gradual in regards to speed ( It took me two years to break the minute barrier, and three to break the 20 second barrier). So, PATIENCE and PRACTICE are of the utmost of virtues. I've applied this to my studies, and though I do not have straight As ( darn you art and film studies) I've still been able to reach near the top of my class. You don't have to be smart to cube. But to cube makes you smart.


 
lol art and film are like free blocks in my school


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2011)

moar wrist stamina!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 14, 2011)

Helped me become a multimillionaire and achieve all of my dreams.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 14, 2011)

I 'know' people from all over the world.

That's cool.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

As said before the go slow and look ahead bit helps with sight reading music. It's a shame I failed hard in my audition today though :fp

Other than that I'm not sure. That "motto" is a pretty good life lesson


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 14, 2011)

it have helped me with many school projects.
And i got good grades for it =)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 14, 2011)

Ways in which cubing has helped me in my regular life:

1) Given me more confidence for what I am capable of if I put my mind to it
2) Introduced me to many people that I now consider good friends
3) Taken me to Europe twice, Canada once, and all over the US
4) I now know better how to improve at something. I know how to set realistic goals that are attainable, but that still push me to work hard to improve. I know how to practice something efficiently, yet still have fun with it.
5) BLD practice has taught me the surprising capacity my memory can have with training. It has also taught me how surprisingly fallible my memory can be at times (I'm 100% certain I remembered that correctly, but the DNF cube staring me in the face would tend to disagree with me on that point).
6) I have so much more patience for working through tasks that require a lot of time, or many steps to complete. Having done 7x7x7BLD, the thought of something like doing my own taxes is not very daunting.
7) It gives me something fun to do when I'm bored!


----------



## PCwizCube (Apr 14, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Cubing is the best ice breaker. Before cubing, I was very introverted. But now, I am the " popular" one. Cubing has helped me grow into a social, friendly, and jovial human being.


Heh, that's funny. It may have had the opposite effect on me, because basically I got so obsessed with the cube I would be doing it almost all day during school (sometimes even during class) so it kind of ostracized myself from others. But thankfully that doesn't happen anymore.

Cubing hasn't had any specific benefits for me except a lot of people saying I'm so cool or awesome or something like that (which I'm not). I think, though, that going on these forums has helped me a lot. Speedsolving forums is my first forum and I learned some "life skills" if you will, like learning how to shut up and not post like 15 times a day when people yell at you and learn to keep things to yourselves and stuff like that (anyone remember that two years ago? )

Oh actually by just reading other people's posts, I love going to competitions and meeting new people. That is definitely a really nice thing that has come from cubing


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 14, 2011)

Dene said:


> Fixed that for you


You are awesome.

Erm, Cubing has helped me do stuff and things.


----------



## Kian (Apr 14, 2011)

Picking up women.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 14, 2011)

Helped my cup stacking in school


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and also staying calm. There were so many times I failed rolling for a PB or had a really bad day, or week, and I was so done with it I'm amazed I didn't smash my cube. Learning to keep a cool head helps to deal with tedious home/classwork, annoying people, and all those other times in life you feel like flipping out.

I also learned when to stfu and walk away from a losing battle.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2011)

1)Lead me to this forum, which help me be a little more...alive?
2)Better use of fingers than Black Ops
3)Thinking ahead (F2L, anyone?)
4)Take value of money and not buy every cube I can get. No offense to anybody that does though!
5)Making reviews.
6)Reviews led me to more video making, going HD, etc.
7)Finding Speedcubshop where I made a friend.
8)Making a lot of friends in competitions.
9)Going to competitions and having fun, not determining to be 1337.
10) Competitions gave me an excuse to not mope around.
11)Cubing made me learn to put it not first in the order of responsibilities.
12)Get into Cup Stacking somehow. (I love you, my fingers.)
13)Patience.
13)Something i can alwasy improve on.
Yeah, I love cubing.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2011)

oya posts in here reminded me of another benefit: meeting hot azns


----------



## theace (Apr 14, 2011)

Forearmz! 

On a serious note, It's helped me think analytically. I didn't have any issues while working with 3dmax during our animation crash course. It's much easier to perceive things in 3D when you deal with things like the Square 1 and stuff. Other than that, new friends, great experiences and looks from NCs who think I'm great haha!

Also, I got into speed stacking. got a girlfriend, a great pass time, and many many more things...


----------



## tim (Apr 14, 2011)

Cubing helped me to:
1.) Improve my English by quite a bit (it's still pretty bad, though)
2.) Get interested in memory techniques
3.) Meet and become friends with many awesome people I would have never met without cubing
4.) Be more confident when meeting new people
5.) Get a world record i can show off with. MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## LarsN (Apr 14, 2011)

Mostly it got me something to do and never be bored (except when you are some place where it would be rude to cube).

I met a lot of people I wouldn't have met otherwise. Cubers and some tv personalities. Got my 15 minutes of fame, being recognized on the street and stuff.

For me it's just a really nice hobby that suits me perfectly.


----------



## Owen (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm good at geometry now. That's about it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Minecraft and meeting lolben who has become a friend.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 14, 2011)

Better driving skills.


----------



## Shack (Apr 14, 2011)

mostly better english and better geometry


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 14, 2011)

Definately improved my memory. lol Just for fun, I memorized my 11 digit order number from priceline a week ago and it only took me like 10 seconds at the most. And I too was very introverted before cubing, and I too got worse before I got better. I think once you can get past the addiction phase of the cube, where all you do is cube, you can get to the point where it's just a hobby and use it as an icebreaker. That's how it was with me at least. lol


----------



## Feryll (Apr 16, 2011)

Gave me mutant powers.

It also escalated my ego to levels that I wish it hadn't.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 1, 2011)

Realized yesterday that it helped me getting better at playing piano. My girlfriend is very musical, and she want's me to play piano with her, but all I can do is like threenote songs for children  However, yesterday it was all going so much better, and my playing was just working, even with som "advanced" stuff. I guess it is because of my improved eye-hand coordination, muscle memory (if I play a song many times), and the way I can see patterns and understand what to do with them.


----------



## Hershey (May 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 2)Better use of fingers than Black Ops


 
What is that better use of fingers? Hahaha....




Kian said:


> Picking up women.


 
What is this...


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2011)

Cubing helped me realize that nothing is impossible. Even I can learn that amazing skill I saw the guy on Guinness do. It just takes practice and hard work, and if I want it I can get it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 1, 2011)

Having no life


----------



## Andreaillest (May 1, 2011)

A bit of friends and a relaxing time killer.


----------



## frogmanson (May 5, 2011)

My left hand got pretty strong from OH and I can now write with my left hand. :S


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

It's helped my left arm with something.

It's helped me pick up ladies and start conversations with some.

It's helped pass the time.


----------



## toastman (May 6, 2011)

Not that I was a *heavy* drinker to begin with, but:

I now drink less. I get home and start cubing and "forget" to drink.

Yes, you can cube while drunk, but even after just *one* drink:
- You can't memo new algorithms. (You can do them like a hundred times and they won't stick the next day)
- You can add 10-20% to all your times.
- You start stuffing up, inserting corner-edge pairs into the wrong location, stuffing up in the middle of a PLL, doing the wrong PLL.
- FORGET about doing BLD while drunk. Unless you've got mad skills like Hughey.

It'll often be 11pm, and I'll be like "Holey crap, I forgot to drink anything", and by then it's too late to *start* drinking. At least not on a school night.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

toastman said:


> - FORGET about doing BLD while drunk. Unless you've got mad skills like *Chester*.


 
Fixed.

Ask someone about US Nationals if you have any doubts about it.


----------



## Blablabla (May 6, 2011)

It's helped me to be more organized with my goals and chores. When I had just started and got really obsessed I used to make lists of things (very detailled) I wanted to achieve that day/week in cubing, now I use that for school and other stuff too.


----------



## CubingCockney (May 6, 2011)

The other day a peadophile was following me and tried to attack me. Luckily for me i had my cube with me and threw it in his face. This startled him enough for me to have a chance to run away, but he stood up and said, "you cube?"
"yes" i replied. Now we are best friends )))


----------



## Squishypants (May 6, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> The other day a peadophile was following me and tried to attack me. Luckily for me i had my cube with me and threw it in his face. This startled him enough for me to have a chance to run away, but he stood up and said, "you cube?"
> "yes" i replied. Now we are best friends )))


 
I see at least two things wrong with this story. Only one is the spelling.


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

Cubing has helped me get my own back on the newspaper-noise-makers in the train. AV-f in yo' faces b*tches!!!



> I see at least two things wrong with this story



2nd...


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2011)

I have applied the memory techniques used in BLD, to assist with chemistry, english and memorising numbers.


----------



## Tiersy (May 6, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> The other day a peadophile was following me and tried to attack me. Luckily for me i had my cube with me and threw it in his face. This startled him enough for me to have a chance to run away, but he stood up and said, "you cube?"
> "yes" i replied. Now we are best friends )))


 
I don't see the spelling mistake.


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 6, 2011)

Tiersy said:


> I don't see the spelling mistake.


 
Paedophile?


----------



## Tiersy (May 6, 2011)

@SixSidedCube OOPS sorry, you're right. Pae not Pea

Now, something relevant to the thread... cubing has increased my dexterity for sure, and problem solving skills too.

Most of all though is probably my patience: I have taught dozens and dozens of people how to solve the cube, it's so damn tough to sit next to them and watch as they struggle with moves that are so obvious to me. Generally speaking it's better for people to work out how to solve pieces themselves, so to sit by and not tell them how to do it... I personally find it so hard to hold my tongue in those situations.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 6, 2011)

Some friends


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 6, 2011)

Cubing has help gain a few more AWESOME friends!  It has helped with dexterity in both right and left hand, as I practice OH with both (sometimes). It has helped with quicker thinking on my part, and with memorizing particular things. It gets me a LOT of attention around the city when I am just cubing randomly while walking, which is both good and bad, because I have had people try and grab it out of my hand, but people have also asked me if they can video me, take pics with me, teach them how to solve it in like, 5 minutes.....


----------

